# Poo and white sand - koralias powerhead the answer?



## PALong3 (Nov 24, 2011)

So I have introduced my new fish and am loving the look of white sand and tank in general. However, I can't get over how much poo is on the sand and was told that a koralias powerhead would help. I would like your thoughts on this along with size and any other recommendations you may have for improving the look. I have a 120 gal (4x2x2) RR tank.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

It's really all about keeping things moving and avoiding dead spots... and if you can keep things moving towards the filter intake that's better. If you can position a powerhead or two in order to do this then it will work.

I have an FX5 with a spray bar running the length of the tank that's powerful enough to agitate the surface, flow down the front glass, then back along the substrate towards the filter intake. Basically poo and debris gets blown around until it gets sucked up. I had to enlarge the holes several times until it didn't blow the sand around - it's a fine line - but now these tanks have virtually no dead spots and very clean sand.


----------



## The Weave (May 23, 2011)

I just got one for my 75gallon, my black sand has never been cleaner, I have it pointed to the surface but it still keeps the bottom clean. I had 2 power heads, 1 stopped working and the other one still left dead spots, this new one moves ALOT of water in my tank. Plus I like the magnet it has, looks alot cleaner then the 3 suction cups for the powerheads. I think I got the 1050 model, you might want to upgrade and get the biggest one for your setup.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I keep a bucket handy and if I see something that bothers me I will siphon it out. Takes 5 min. I do have a circulation pump to keep things moving also.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a saltwater tank and can vouch for the work powerheads can do in a tank. I just ordered a powerhead for my freshwater 125G tank as I have a huge pile of rocks in one corner and want better circulation through it.

The one other item that I just added to my equipment repertoire is the Eheim Quick Vac Pro...WOW...I love it...I just stick it in to do a spot cleaning when I see a pile of poo that bothers me (I do a thorough cleaning every time I do my major water changes 5-6 days) and it vacuums up the poo and I don't have to even add water back as it simply picks up the mess and unlike siphoning doesn't remove water from the tank. I guess that could have pros and cons as prior to my Quick Vac I was probably doing a small 10% change when I cleaned poo every couple of days but the ease of use is great and nice to have when you don't feel like doing the siphon thing.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

A Koralia or other powerhead is *AN* answer. If you have the bug for more stuff, by all means buy one or two as they do work.

What is the current filter(s) on the tank? If you have a canister, do you have it hooked up to a spray bar? Are you handy, and enjoy DIY? If so another solution is UGJ's which can also be driven by a canister.

To help get "stuff" off of the sand, you need to increase the circulation (current) in the tank, this does not always mean more filters or powerheads.

In short, telling us more about the current set up will help get you the answer you need.


----------



## PALong3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am using a wet/dry sump (eshopps WD 300 cs). Also have two megaflows on a RR tank.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

PALong3 said:


> I am using a wet/dry sump (eshopps WD 300 cs). Also have two megaflows on a RR tank.


Those megaflows should be picking up at the bottom, middle & top.

Have you considered moving more volume through your sump with a larger pump? More water volume = more of a vacuum on the megaflow overflows.

How much water are you moving now, GPH?


----------



## PALong3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I believe it is 1225 GPH - I am not home right now - but believe that is the rating as it is built as a pond pump.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

That is probably the max flow of the overflows, so you are good.

I have found the maxi-jets to work really well & not nearly as expensive as the Koralia.. FYI


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I have a RR 180 with my Frontosa, and it took a while to set up the returns strategically to direct detritus towards the overflows. Once that was set up, there has not been much need for additional current. FWIW the tank is driven by a Mag18.


----------

